
How best to build re-usable FE components? Which framework to use? - potemkin
I normally only develop BE Java stuff and we now want to build FE components for our API. The idea for these components is to be integrate able into as many FE frameworks as possible. Having done some research, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vuejs.org seems to play nicely with other frameworks. Please let me know what you think is the best framework that plays nicely with others and why.
======
potemkin
Someone just suggested to build it in plain JS, is this complete madness?

